
You should quit your job - mobitar
https://listed.standardnotes.org/@mo/247/why-you-should-quit-your-job
======
Rotdhizon
"Quit your job" > "maybe not" >"wait no quit your job" > "don't blame me for
the consequences" > "maybe don't quit your job after all" > "nah go ahead and
quit your job".

~~~
mobitar
Sounds about right ;)

